# Pole barn question ??? Eaves or No Eaves



## Millersburger (Nov 7, 2007)

Any pros / cons to Eaves on a Pole Barn ? I've seen it both ways seems the eaves will push the water out from the building so why wouldnt you want them ?


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Millersburger said:


> Any pros / cons to Eaves on a Pole Barn ? I've seen it both ways seems the eaves will push the water out from the building so why wouldnt you want them ?


Cheaper, less ice damming if the building is heated. 

If not heated, eaves look better and keep some of the water off the wall.


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

How do you achieve less ice damming if you have no eaves? I don't understand how the eaves attribute to the damming effect. W/ or W/out eaves it seems to me the damming would be the same, just curious.

For what it's worth, I went w/ a 12" eave all around my barn, I wish I would have went w/ a 16" on the sides because I think it looks better. I can't stand the look of a barn w/out them.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Raymond S. said:


> How do you achieve less ice damming if you have no eaves? I don't understand how the eaves attribute to the damming effect. W/ or W/out eaves it seems to me the damming would be the same, just curious.
> 
> For what it's worth, I went w/ a 12" eave all around my barn, I wish I would have went w/ a 16" on the sides because I think it looks better. I can't stand the look of a barn w/out them.


Because eaves give a place for water to stand and freeze. Alot of times you see it when eaves arent run at the right fall and it can be a nightmare.


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

Depending on you intended building use may answer your question. If you are finishing the interior or heating it you would want a good ventilation system and insulation. A correctly built overhang (soffit) with balalnced ventialtion and correct insulation will minimize ice dams. Waterproofing underlayment only protects you where it is installed.

There was also no mention if this was a metal or shingled roof??


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Ever try to properly ventilate any attic space with no eves? Darn near impossible. Besides eves do make the barn look better. I agree 12" on gable ends and 16" on eve ends.


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

There are several ways to correctly vent with no or little eaves. There are a few different drip edge vents and a few that go on the roof at the edge going up. Most of them give 9" of net free area per lin foot.


----------

